# Anyone using Brembo / Seat Ibiza Cupra brakes?



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

Before I go this route, would like to see if anyone has experience with the setup.
Any info regarding fitment and rotor/pad info would be appreciated.








"This upgrade kit comprises a Pair of 305x28 disks, Caliper Carriers, Brembo 4-Pot calipers, pads, stainless braided hoses"
"Minimum wheel diameter requirement is 7"x16" ET35, 4x100 & 38mm clearance between wheel hub and spoke rear"



_Modified by eurotekms at 2:52 AM 6-14-2006_


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Anyone using Brembo / Seat Ibiza Cupra brakes? (eurotekms)*

i have it installed on my corrado g60 and it is a great upgrade
just bolted straight on (you do have to be carefull that your wheelsize is ok, et value has to be low enough)
Overhere in Belgium and the Netherlands almost every corrado swapped to the cupra brakes (I know my self at least 20 people who have them and are very very very happy with them)
Back in the days we could buy a full set (rotors, disks, pads, adaptor and custom braided lines) for 700euro new (payed my set even 500euro, 2000km old)


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

does anyone in the US know how or where to get this setup? I've been dying for bigger brakes.


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

I've driven a Cupra R and can attest to their great stopping ability. IMO not as good as the AP's but for the price difference, they are worth it.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone using Brembo / Seat Ibiza Cupra brakes? (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_i have it installed on my corrado g60 and it is a great upgrade
just bolted straight on (you do have to be carefull that your wheelsize is ok, et value has to be low enough)
Overhere in Belgium and the Netherlands almost every corrado swapped to the cupra brakes (I know my self at least 20 people who have them and are very very very happy with them)
Back in the days we could buy a full set (rotors, disks, pads, adaptor and custom braided lines) for 700euro new (payed my set even 500euro, 2000km old)

thanks for the info.
what type of adapter did you need?
what was the reason for custom lines? length?


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

I fitted it to my Rallye. Braking power was great, but with the ABS system it losed feel. I removend the ABS and went on a conventional system and is wonderful


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Yorldi)*

I'd like to rock a set....anyway i could get one in the US? Via mexico maybe?


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

i can get this setup direct from VAG. If seriously interested IM me.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_i can get this setup direct from VAG. If seriously interested IM me.

you have PM


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_i can get this setup direct from VAG. If seriously interested IM me.

How much $$$?


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_
How much $$$? 

x2


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Anyone using Brembo / Seat Ibiza Cupra brakes? (eurotekms)*

Go to Ebay UK. There is a guy there that always has them listed.


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

That'll be Bill from Badger5. He's a real big jackass but he's got a deal with Brembo direct. The kits aren't cheap at all and I'll tell you, eurotekms' prices are a lot better. He just doesn't seem to have been around much lately


----------



## roberto ramos (Jan 9, 2014)

i really want to buy that kit brembo for my Ibiza.. where can i buy it?


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

roberto ramos said:


> i really want to buy that kit brembo for my Ibiza.. where can i buy it?


There some @ ebay. 
One listed for 1024 euro´s. 
My dutch sucks so dunno if it´s just the calipers og the whole kit.


----------

